# SPECIAL THREAD: Channel line-up errors (no discussion)



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Please use this thread to report problems with your channel line-up.

Before you report a problem - ensure you have done the following:
1: Check the missing channel does not just require you to select it in - 'Messages & Setup' - 'My Preferences' - 'Customise Channels' - 'Channels I Receive'
2: If it is still missing then perform a 'daily call' and 60 minutes after the call is marked 'successful' perform option 1 (above) again.

If it is still missing then post the following information:
*Your service provider (Platform):*
*Your postcode:*
*The missing channel (name):*
*The missing channels EPG number:*

If your preferred platform is not listed - then post as much information as possible here (ie: post code and channel line-up) and it can be investigated. However, you may need to contact TiVo Customer Services regarding set-top-box compatibility.

Please keep the reports in this thread to channel line-up errors and NOT programming issues which should be in SPECIAL THREAD: Programme/Listing Errors

If you feel the report needs discussion, then please enter a link from your error report to  SPECIAL THREAD: Discussion of listing/channel problems

Please note the following:
1: This thread is an unofficial way of reporting these errors although they will be reviewed. The only official way to report these errors is to 'phone TiVo CS.
2: Any discussion post in this thread will be deleted without notice - although the mods may post confirmation of action regarding reports!


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

There is an incorrect deletion for Sky in Thursday's update - which will correct on Friday.

It is a SBO channel - so unlikely to cause any impact to anyone.


----------



## emcxh35 (Nov 15, 2002)

Apologies if this is in the wrong place! 

My Tivo, for some time now, has had ITV2+1 and M&M in the wrong places, I think there are more channels incorrect as well but don't use them so much...

I am feeding these from a Sky+ box in North East Wales.

Many thanks for any help!!

Chris


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

emcxh35 said:


> Apologies if this is in the wrong place!
> 
> My Tivo, for some time now, has had ITV2+1 and M&M in the wrong places, I think there are more channels incorrect as well but don't use them so much...
> 
> ...


Right place - but you'll need to put your post code prefix and channel numbers which appear on TiVo and the stb.


----------



## emcxh35 (Nov 15, 2002)

Ozsat,

Postcode is CH7 6..

Sky+ has ITV2+1 on 184
Tivo has ITV2+1 on 131

Sky+ has M&M on 131
Tivo has M&M on 184

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

There is something wrong with your card and I suggest you contact Sky.

TiVo is correct.


----------



## emcxh35 (Nov 15, 2002)

Thanks for that, can't see Sky doing anything though as I cancelled my subs over a year ago!

Chris


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Have you tried taking the card out and reinserting it?


----------



## JudyB (Jan 25, 2006)

Have you tried power-cycling the Sky+ box? If that doesn't work then try putting it into standby for a while.
We had a similar problem with our Sky+ box which we think may have been caused by the box never being in standby and (possibly) therefore not registering the channel move.


----------



## Logan (Mar 19, 2004)

channel line up error - channels on wrong numbers 213, 215, 217, 219

Homechoice / Tiscali SW6

Sky movies 
comedy 211
family 213
classics 215
modern 217


----------



## Logan (Mar 19, 2004)

On Tivo the channels are

SMOVPR 211 Premium
SMOVCOM 213 Comedy
SMOVFAM 215 Family
SMOVFH 217 SciFi/Horror

but on Tiscali they are actually

Comedy 211
Family 213
Classics 215
Modern 217

So no Premium or SciFi/Horror,
instead the numbers are changed around 
& those channels replaced with Classics & Modern


----------



## Logan (Mar 19, 2004)

Thanks for latest update, channels moved ,
OK on 211, 213 & 217

215 is still showing SciFi/Horror instead of Classics


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

This should be fixed overnight


----------



## Logan (Mar 19, 2004)

Hi Ozsat, No not fixed yet,
Updated Saturday, guide data till Fri 26 sept,

215 is still showing SciFi/Horror instead of Classics


----------



## Logan (Mar 19, 2004)

line up is still showing SciFi/Horror
should be Classics on 215


----------



## bri_tal (Sep 21, 2005)

I hope that this is the correct thread for this topic. I have a season pass for Countdown on channel 4 and until recently, every episode was faithfully placed in the To Do list. In the last month, however, Tivo has failed to find new episodes and I have manually had to search for episodes and add them to the To Do list. The latest batch I had to manually add, were for the period 21/09/08-03/10/08. The ironic thing is that when I go into season pass/up coming programmes, tivo reports no new programmes.

No such problem exists with other SP's which I have on Granada TV.

Anyone else having similar problems ?


----------



## Foxy (Mar 7, 2003)

bri_tal said:


> I hope that this is the correct thread for this topic.


Sadly, no! Could a mod move bri_tal's post and my reply?



bri_tal said:


> I have a season pass for Countdown on channel 4 and until recently, every episode was faithfully placed in the To Do list. In the last month, however, Tivo has failed to find new episodes and I have manually had to search for episodes and add them to the To Do list. The latest batch I had to manually add, were for the period 21/09/08-03/10/08. The ironic thing is that when I go into season pass/up coming programmes, tivo reports no new programmes.


It sounds like the season pass is broken. When you look at these individual programs, do you see the option to edit the season pass or to create a season pass? If you look at the upcoming broadcasts from within one of these individual programs are they all listed?


----------



## bri_tal (Sep 21, 2005)

I don't think that it's a case of a broken SP, because when the problem first arose, I cancelled the SP and created a new one but it could not find any up-coming programmes - I had to find the manually.


----------



## bri_tal (Sep 21, 2005)

Now appears to be OK. - I cancelled SP again and this time, when I reinstated the SP Tivo found all episodes including those on More 4/More 4+1, up to 04/10/08 (Fingers crossed for subsequent *Automatic* updates.)


----------



## JudyB (Jan 25, 2006)

Your service provider (Platform): Sky
Your postcode: OX14
Channel name: Watch
Problem: wrong channel number: listed as 107, but should be 109.

As reported by Glen here, the new Watch channel has the wrong channel number.

The overnight updates are listing Watch as channel 107, but this is Sky2 and Watch should be 109.
The other new channel (Watch+1) seems to be correct.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Will be fixed tomorrow night.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

There seems to have been a slight channel re-arrangement here on Virgin Media. Ozsat, I assume that Tivo have been informed and that can my Tivo will soon pick up these changes soon?

Channels affected:
Bravo - from 137 to 136
Bravo +1 - from 138 to 137
Bravo 2 - from 139 to 138
Challenge - from 152 to 139
Challenge +1 - from 153 to 140
Challenge Jackpot - from 134 to 141
C4+1 - from 143 to 142
E4 - from 144 to 143
E4+1 - from 145 to 144
More4 - from 142 to 145

Thanks!


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

This evening


----------



## coops456 (Aug 24, 2007)

thanks Ozsat, my Tivo picked up the Virgin Media changes in this morning's daily call, however C4+1 was missed out:

C4+1 - from 143 to 142

Also FXUK was wrongly moved from 179 to 157 and needs to go back to 179

thanks


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Same here.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

coops456 said:


> thanks Ozsat, my Tivo picked up the Virgin Media changes in this morning's daily call, however C4+1 was missed out:
> 
> C4+1 - from 143 to 142
> 
> ...


Now fixed!


----------



## richboyce (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi Ozsat,

Can you do a few channel re-arrangements please?

Your service provider (Platform): Freeview digital
Your postcode: CB2 (recently changed to CB22)

Film4 is on 15, should be 32
ITV4 is on 24, should be 28
ITV2+1 is on 27, should be 31
E4+1 is on 29, should be 30
E4 is on 28, should be 29

Thanks!


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

You need to rescan your Freeview box to bring the channel line-up up to date.

Previously discussed here http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=420395


----------



## ...coolstream (Dec 10, 2005)

Your service provider (Platform):Virgin
Your postcode:KY6
The missing channel (name):BBC3
The missing channels EPG number:107

Program data has not been updated for a while and there is no info for programs after the 4:20 sign off on Sat 21/3 (i.e. data ends after Fri)

This is the same on both my TiVos and daily calls have no success. All other BBC channels have successfully completed.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

When was you last sucessful call - my listings are up to 28/3 here


----------



## richboyce (Mar 17, 2009)

RichardJH said:


> You need to rescan your Freeview box to bring the channel line-up up to date.


Thanks, you're right, I hadn't rescanned my freeview box for ages. I did a factory-reset and rescan last night. Of course, it's a setpal box, so now I can't get any channels at all. 

Oh well, off to ebay! Apologies for the spam in this thread.


----------



## ...coolstream (Dec 10, 2005)

ozsat said:


> When was you last sucessful call - my listings are up to 28/3 here


Last Successful: 17 Mar at 2:44 pm

My BBC3 goes up to 28/3

The other TiVo, my original, has now come up to date and is now showing the John Martyn special on the 22nd 

With regards the second, which I bought a month ago, do you think it might be a fault on it, and if so, what should I try to fix it?

Since I know that this thread is not for conversations, I will make a new post if you have no definitive solution.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

it should be ok if another daily call has been made since 17 mar


----------



## ...coolstream (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks, problem solved with this afternoon's call. 

I'm not in the habit of checking up on TiVo, but I'm surprised that the info only filtered through to TiVo today when WinMC alerted me about this over a week ago.


----------



## bbmertz (Feb 16, 2009)

My TiVo Series 3 HD is showing all channels even though I have selected my channel preferences. I haved owned this unit for 6 months and had no problems with the channel listing until this week. I tried resetting the TiVo but it did not resolve the problem. Any suggestions?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

You should ask the US forums - as you are in the UK TiVo discussion area.


----------



## richw (Jul 27, 2002)

Doesn't look like TiVo have caught up with the fact that Hallmark has moved.

Hallmark was 150, now 130.
Hallmark+1 was 205, now 150.

Update: Reported to TiVo CS, they'll pass it on to Tribune.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Things got delayed by a party the US were having - the current download should be OK.


----------



## mrtickle (Aug 26, 2001)

Your service provider (Platform): Sky Digital
Your postcode: B24
The missing channel (name): HiTV
The missing channels EPG number: 204

My TiVo lineup has this as PULSEP1 (Pulse TV Plus One Hour)

Channel 204 says HiTV on the EPG, and has a huge "HiNOLLY" DOG.


----------



## mrtickle (Aug 26, 2001)

Your service provider (Platform): Sky Digital
Your postcode: B24
The channel (name): BBC Radio London
The channel (callsign): BBCLON
The channel's EPG number: (0)152

For some reason this radio station's "affiliation" field is wrong in my lineup. All the other radio stations have Affiliation = {RADIO STATION}. BBC London doesn't, which means that LJ's fix for Sky radio stations in TiVoweb (which adds 1000 to the channel number) doesn't work.

I've written a temporary workaround locally, but perhaps the Affiliation could be fixed in the lineup too?


----------



## mrtickle (Aug 26, 2001)

Your service provider (Platform): Sky Digital
Your postcode: B24
The channel (name): ITV1 (Border)
The channel (callsign): ITV1BOR
The channel's EPG number: 997

I don't know why this would appear on channel 997 in tivo's lineup (as well as in the correct place at 103), but it's not there on 997 in the real Sky EPG. Please can it be removed from 997?

Also these two:
995	INFOC	Sky Info (Retail)
997	INFOC	Sky Info (Retail)

Apologies if this has been covered before. I can't imagine a TiVo currently set up in a UK shop connected to a demo Sky system with a retailer's viewing card which could actually decrypt those channels, and someone wanting to set up a recording of a programme on those channels . Any chance those could two be dropped from the lineup please?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

mrtickle said:


> Your service provider (Platform): Sky Digital
> Your postcode: B24
> The channel (name): ITV1 (Border)
> The channel (callsign): ITV1BOR
> ...


ITV1 Border is on channel 997 in Isle of Man - and so has to be available on 'Sky England' lineup for that area as Sky lineup is not determined by postcode on TiVo. They now have Granada on 103 so Border was kept for those who were not happy with it being removed from 103.


mrtickle said:


> Also these two:
> 995	INFOC	Sky Info (Retail)
> 997	INFOC	Sky Info (Retail)
> 
> Apologies if this has been covered before. I can't imagine a TiVo currently set up in a UK shop connected to a demo Sky system with a retailer's viewing card which could actually decrypt those channels, and someone wanting to set up a recording of a programme on those channels . Any chance those could two be dropped from the lineup please?


All channels for all possibilities are there - if you don't want them then you can remove them from 'Channels I Receive'.

A 'Retail Card' is not restricted to shops - so somebody may want them on TiVo - is it a problem them being there?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

mrtickle said:


> Your service provider (Platform): Sky Digital
> Your postcode: B24
> The channel (name): BBC Radio London
> The channel (callsign): BBCLON
> ...


Is it listing on 0152 on Sky Radio on TiVo?

I don't have it loaded here to check


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

mrtickle said:


> Your service provider (Platform): Sky Digital
> Your postcode: B24
> The missing channel (name): HiTV
> The missing channels EPG number: 204
> ...


This is fixed in this evening's download.


----------



## mrtickle (Aug 26, 2001)

Many thanks!

I didn't know about the Isle of Man issue - makes sense.

Radio London does appear in the radio lineup in the sense that it's in the right place on the Channels You Receive screen:
152 (sat) CHALL1 Challenge TV (+1)
152 (cab) BBCLON BBC Radio London

As far as I can see it's just the Affiliation that's wrong, for some reason it's different to every single other radio station. Examples of the others:


```
TmsId          = 24434
  Name           = {BBC Radio 1}
  CallSign       = BBCR1
  City           = London
  State          = England
  ZipCode        = {W1A 1AA}
  Country        = {United Kingdom}
  Affiliation    = {RADIO STATION}
  
  TmsId          = 24436
  Name           = {BBC Radio 3}
  CallSign       = BBCR3
  City           = London
  State          = England
  ZipCode        = {W1A 1AA}
  Country        = {United Kingdom}
  Affiliation    = {RADIO STATION}
  
  TmsId          = 24441
  Name           = talkSPORT
  CallSign       = TLKSPRT
  City           = London
  State          = England
  ZipCode        = {SE1 8DJ}
  Country        = {United Kingdom}
  Affiliation    = {RADIO STATION}

  TmsId          = 24450
  Name           = {BBC Radio Wales}
  CallSign       = BBCRWL
  Country        = Unknown
  Affiliation    = {RADIO STATION}  
  
  TmsId          = 24451
  Name           = {BBC Radio Ulster}
  CallSign       = BBCRUL
  Country        = Unknown
  Affiliation    = {RADIO STATION}
  
  TmsId          = 24448
  Name           = {BBC World Service}
  CallSign       = BBCWS
  City           = London
  State          = England
  ZipCode        = {W1A 1AA}
  Country        = {United Kingdom}
  Affiliation    = {RADIO STATION}
  DmaName        = Abilene-Sweetwater
  DmaNum         = 163
```
but this station is

```
ServerVersion  = 24
  TmsId          = 25604
  Name           = {BBC Radio London}
  CallSign       = BBCLON
  Country        = Unknown
  [B][COLOR="Red"]Affiliation    = BBC[/COLOR][/B]
  DmaNum         = 0
  AffiliationIndex = 13
  ServerId       = 226653
```
I realise this is a tivoweb-specific problem so a bit cheeky to ask for it to be fixed, but I'm hoping it's a good idea for it to be fixed for the sake of tidiness/consistency elsewhere.
ps. "Abilene-Sweetwater"?


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

mrtickle said:


> ps. "Abilene-Sweetwater"?


and isn't w1a 1aa the postcode for Buckingham Palace?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Nope. The BBC Radio Theatre.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Border has just been removed from IoM - so it will need removing anyway.

The BBCLON issue is being looked at.



mrtickle said:


> Many thanks!
> 
> I didn't know about the Isle of Man issue - makes sense.
> 
> ...


----------



## mrtickle (Aug 26, 2001)

Thanks, that's great.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Is the BBCLON problem still there?


----------



## mrtickle (Aug 26, 2001)

ozsat said:


> Is the BBCLON problem still there?


Still seems to be at the moment, I'm afraid.


----------



## mrtickle (Aug 26, 2001)

I've just noticed that Radio London is fixed, sometime between the 7th and today - sorry I didn't spot it sooner.

I now have:

```
Station 1684144/19 {
[COLOR="Lime"][B]  ServerVersion  = 25[/B][/COLOR]
  TmsId          = 25604
  Name           = {BBC Radio London}
  CallSign       = BBCLON
  Country        = Unknown
[COLOR="Lime"][B]  Affiliation    = {RADIO STATION}[/B][/COLOR]
  DmaNum         = 0
  LogoIndex      = 65545
  ServerId       = 226653
  Version        = 7
  IndexPath      = /StationTms/25604:19b2b0 /Server/226653
}
```
Many thanks!


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Just got a Tivo message


> Subject: A lineup change has occurred
> From: The TiVo Service
> Date: Wed 31st Mar 2010
> Expire: Wed 14th Apr 2010
> ...


*Freeview *in *NR13* shouldn't include these as we're not due for FreeviewHD until *2011 *according to http://www.freeview.co.uk/Services/Freeview-HD2


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

TiVo does not map by postcode - so some people in the area which NR13 falls into on TiVo may have them.


----------



## manolan (Feb 13, 2001)

So, I'm a bit confused about the exact schedule for V1+1 because V1 is on 09:00-03:00 whereas V1+1 is on 18:00-06:00 - which just boggles my mind.

But my actual problem is rather simpler. My TiVo has recently started trying to record V1+1 on a Sunday afternoon when it isn't transmitting. I'm fairly certain it hadn't tried to do this until a few weeks ago.

Looking at the guide data, it appears there are programme listings for 18:00-01:00 during the week (rather than the official 06:00), but then from 18:00 Sat the schedule runs all the way through to 01:00 Mon with no SIGN OFFs.


----------



## taid (Oct 19, 2008)

I have recently gone to Freesat (from Sky)

West Midlands (TF2)

This is only a minor irritation but ...


My Channel 101 is set to BBC 1 West Midlands, and the programmes received are correct, but all the 'Local' news slots are headed as BBC1 East midlands .. in the forthcoming programmes as well as when being received ..


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Are you sure that you have the right channel selected in channels you receive on Tivo.

Where I live 101 BBC London Tivo also gives me 101 BBCSE which threw me at first as that was what Tivo defaulted to following a change in guided setup.


----------



## taid (Oct 19, 2008)

RichardJH said:


> Are you sure that you have the right channel selected in channels you receive on Tivo.
> 
> Where I live 101 BBC London Tivo also gives me 101 BBCSE which threw me at first as that was what Tivo defaulted to following a change in guided setup.


Yes, Quite sure ..

It's not a major problem .. really just reported it for information


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

As of Today (24/06/10):

-Virgin Media has move TCM from Virgin Channel 419 to Virgin Channel 415.
-Virgin Media has move Movies 24 from Virgin Channel 424 to Virgin Channel 419.
-Virgin Media has move Movies 24+ from Virgin Channel 425 to Virgin Channel 420.
-Virgin Media has move True Movies from Virgin Channel 428 to Virgin Channel 424.
-Virgin Media has move Film4 from Virgin Channel 444 to Virgin Channel 428.
-Virgin Media has move Film4 +1 from Virgin Channel 445 to Virgin Channel 430. 

When will Tivo update


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Should be done - try forcing a call now


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Thanks ozsat all correct now


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

Tue 31st Aug 2010

The TiVo Service has detected a change in your lineup.

Added:
283 VINTGTV

Actually it's on EPG number: 369. Have done a daily call today no correction.

Your service provider (Platform):Sky (Freesat from)
Your postcode: RG1
The missing channel (name): Vintage TV
The missing channels EPG number: 369


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Fred Smith said:


> Tue 31st Aug 2010
> 
> The TiVo Service has detected a change in your lineup.
> 
> ...


You need to let daily calls finish processing which can take well over an hour.

This problem was fixed in yesterday evening's daily call.


----------



## colinnewman (Apr 13, 2004)

The times shown on the TiVo for Click on the BBC World Service have largely the same values as the times on the BBC WS website - but the website times are GMT (I assume) whereas the UK (and my TivO) are on GMT+1 for the summer. This would explain, I think, why TiVo is catching the wrong programme.

Example: broadcast at 0432 (website, GMT) TiVo records at 0432 UK time (ie 0332 GMT). It doesn't appear to be consistently wrong, but it is wrong for most broadcasts.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

colinnewman said:


> The times shown on the TiVo for Click on the BBC World Service have largely the same values as the times on the BBC WS website - but the website times are GMT (I assume) whereas the UK (and my TivO) are on GMT+1 for the summer. This would explain, I think, why TiVo is catching the wrong programme.
> 
> Example: broadcast at 0432 (website, GMT) TiVo records at 0432 UK time (ie 0332 GMT). It doesn't appear to be consistently wrong, but it is wrong for most broadcasts.


BBC WS always has its schedules listed as GMT and will do time checks the same.

TiVo has to list them in local time.

Can you provide examples where TiVo has the wrong local time?


----------

